# Air shock help



## Abouna (Mar 20, 2010)

After last winter with our Wrangler and Snowdogg MD75, I'd really like to control the front end a bit more. It sags too much for my liking, otherwise it's fine.

Are air shocks the best remedy? As I know nothing about air shocks I'll need a little guidance.

I'll have them installed, but need to know what to look/ask for .


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

If you do a search you will find some good advice on how to find air shocks for your jeep.


----------



## Abouna (Mar 20, 2010)

I did search of course but wasn't confident I found an answer.

Just not sure air shocks are the best option. Maybe I should just go to the tire center and ask?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Monroe . Com and look under the air shocks


----------



## novawagonmaster (Jun 16, 2014)

The second page of my build thread has front air shock info. Part number is listed a couple posts after pics of the install.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=155330


----------



## Abouna (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow. Great thread. Thanks.


----------



## Jeep_thing (Mar 3, 2014)

novawagonmaster;1847784 said:


> The second page of my build thread has front air shock info. Part number is listed a couple posts after pics of the install.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=155330


Yes, I installed the same Gabriel part numbers and they are great. A direct bolt in other than drilling the air line hole. Thanks again Nova for the great build thread.

The rear Gabriels I bought at Autozone. The fronts were not available locally so I ordered them from Amazon. They are also found on eBay.

The Monroe site is not going to help you since no manufacturer lists air shocks for fronts, or even Wrangler rears for that matter. The part numbers given were selected by matching up the shock dimensions.


----------

